# I'm not a driver, I'm a customer and what I have to say about the surges is...



## YANONYMOUS (Mar 5, 2015)

Y'all need to not be driving for Uber X if you're just gonna "hide" to not get pinged so you can force a surge. You think us customers are "cheap" for not wanting to pay a ping?? WHO WOULD. The whole reason Uber came to be is to undercut the cab drivers and make for an easier, more pleasant ride for a cheaper price. 

Whether it be the companies fault or not, that doesn't exist anymore. I don't even use Uber X anymore - the other day it cost $27 to go from Eagle Rock to Silverlake. Really?? No thanks. I just now bypass you guys and go to Uber Plus or even Regular Uber - because with Uber X driving up the surge prices, I actually get a nicer car with a nicer driver for less money. 

Or I say F Uber and take a good ol' fashioned cab. 

You're trying to screw Uber in the long run, but I actually think you're just screwing yourselves. Uber is stale now, and if you wanna keep driving for Uber X, you may as well take it on the chin and stop playing games.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

If it didn't cost me a 7 cents a mile LOSS to run UberX I might consider turning on the app, but for 90 cents a mile you can walk for all I care.

IF Uber paid a semi-reasonable std. price neither of us would have any issues.

Glad you have the sense to pay a fair price to get a decent ride. Smarter than 80% of the passengers out there.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

You own a flak jacket, right?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

YANONYMOUS said:


> The whole reason Uber came to be is to undercut the cab drivers and make for an easier, more pleasant ride for a cheaper price.


I'm not sure that's right....


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

We understand. We drivers also use Uber and don't want to pay surge prices. Drivers trying to create a surge by signing off are unlikely to succeed. It would only work if many did it and as soon as they piled back on, it would end.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> We understand. We drivers also use Uber and don't want to pay surge prices. Drivers trying to create a surge by signing off are unlikely to succeed. It would only work if many did it and as soon as they piled back on, it would end.


Maybe the pax can move to Cleveland and you can park outside his house and be his full time for a buck a mile personal UberX driver?

*Problem solved!*


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

YANONYMOUS said:


> Y'all need to not be driving for Uber X if you're just gonna "hide" to not get pinged so you can force a surge. You think us customers are "cheap" for not wanting to pay a ping?? WHO WOULD. The whole reason Uber came to be is to undercut the cab drivers and make for an easier, more pleasant ride for a cheaper price.
> 
> Whether it be the companies fault or not, that doesn't exist anymore. I don't even use Uber X anymore - the other day it cost $27 to go from Eagle Rock to Silverlake. Really?? No thanks. I just now bypass you guys and go to Uber Plus or even Regular Uber - because with Uber X driving up the surge prices, I actually get a nicer car with a nicer driver for less money.
> 
> ...


I understand your anger, but Uber cut rates in Jan 2015 so low that drivers cannot afford to drive & many have quit. In the Dallas market the fares are .90 cents per mile & $4.00 minimum. I quit after 7 months of driving part time. It just was not profitable. Uber has lost quite a few experienced X drivers due to rate cuts, so drivers will only come on & drive at surges. Only way to be profitable. One thing you could do that would help is email Uber & tell them low rates are causing to many surges raise the rates. Thank you!


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

Good for you. Do what you feel is right, and we shall do what we feel is right. Have a nice day


----------



## Mrpushpop (Feb 3, 2015)

Low Prices = more Surges.. Take your fight to Uber.. They have plenty of room to raise rates and still undercut taxis. We don't drive to lose money.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

Wow even the riders are mad, sorry about your experience BUT if Uber want's to pay minimum wages. YOU will get minimum wage service. It's hard to find drivers that can or will provide 5 Stars service at fast food wages. BTW the other ride options surge as well. And I agree with you. Uber is stale, the quality of "some" of the newer drivers is somewhat questionable. After my last few rides as a customer, I have just started using taxi's again. At least I know what to expect.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Idiot doesn't realize it's uber who dropped the rates to unreasonable rates so we have to wait for a surge. Hate people who comment on things they don't even understand.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

TROLL


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Uber is stale now, and if you wanna keep driving for Uber X, you may as well take it on the chin and stop playing games.[/QUOTE]

That's exactly what has happened which is now why your fubar experience is set to be a bad one. Good luck to both drivers & passengers


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

YANONYMOUS said:


> Y'all need to not be driving for Uber X if you're just gonna "hide" to not get pinged so you can force a surge.


I agree. They should quit. That way the surge price will go even higher. The surge price hits a ceiling when the "hiders" start coming on line. Please quit so Uber costs customers even more. Thanks.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm not sure that's right....


It's not. That's how Lyft came into existence. Travis Kalanick said what Lyft was doing was illegal... before creating UberX to do it too.


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

I have finally created my uberpeople account because I felt I need to respond.


YANONYMOUS said:


> Y'all need to not be driving for Uber X if you're just gonna "hide" to not get pinged so you can force a surge.


All riders who are business owners, y'all need not be charging your customers more than what your business expenses are and forget about making profits alltogether.
All riders who are employees, y'all need to tell your bosses to pay you only for your expenses like commute to work, uniform, etc. but nothing more than that.
This is exactly what you are telling us to do drive you around with no surge. I don't make profit from non-surge trips.


YANONYMOUS said:


> The whole reason Uber came to be is to undercut the cab drivers and make for an easier, more pleasant ride for a cheaper price.


The whole reason Uber came to be is so that Travis could become a billionaire.


YANONYMOUS said:


> Whether it be the companies fault or not, that doesn't exist anymore. I don't even use Uber X anymore - the other day it cost $27 to go from Eagle Rock to Silverlake. Really?? No thanks. I just now bypass you guys and go to Uber Plus or even Regular Uber - because with Uber X driving up the surge prices, I actually get a nicer car with a nicer driver for less money.
> 
> Or I say F Uber and take a good ol' fashioned cab.


I think you should do whatever you think is in your best interest. I have no disagreement with you here. But you shouldn't get upset when us drivers do whatever is in our best interest.


YANONYMOUS said:


> You're trying to screw Uber in the long run, but I actually think you're just screwing yourselves. Uber is stale now, and if you wanna keep driving for Uber X, you may as well take it on the chin and stop playing games.


I am screwed for sure if I don't play the surge game. The reason I play the surge game is so that I can make some money to pay my rent or buy food. I don't do it to play games with customers or screw uber or out of greed. I do this to survive. If you don't understand this, then there is nothing more I want to say to you.
And I don't understand "if you wanna keep driving for Uber X" part. I have no loyalty for uber.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

YANONYMOUS said:


> Y'all need to not be driving for Uber X if you're just gonna "hide" to not get pinged so you can force a surge. You think us customers are "cheap" for not wanting to pay a ping?? WHO WOULD. The whole reason Uber came to be is to undercut the cab drivers and make for an easier, more pleasant ride for a cheaper price.
> 
> Whether it be the companies fault or not, that doesn't exist anymore. I don't even use Uber X anymore - the other day it cost $27 to go from Eagle Rock to Silverlake. Really?? No thanks. I just now bypass you guys and go to Uber Plus or even Regular Uber - because with Uber X driving up the surge prices, I actually get a nicer car with a nicer driver for less money.
> 
> ...


Seriously you cheap ****ING prick? Apparently while you're here trolling you overlooked the fact that Uber forced pay cuts for many as much as 125% LESS than what they signed on for. Lol your Uber Select/XL surges are just around the corner....start saving


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Driveronedge said:


> *Seriously you cheap ****ING prick?* Apparently while you're here trolling you overlooked the fact that Uber forced pay cuts for many as much as 125% LESS than what they signed on for. Lol your Uber Select/XL surges are just around the corner....start saving


but but but he doesn't want to wait for 10 minutes because there is no UberX available or because he might have to pay a real price or a surgeX price.

he wants his cheap fare NOW!

Now get to work you pawns!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm not sure that's right....


It is 100% accurate. "Better, cheaper, faster than a cab" has been their motto since X came along.


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

Blame uber not the drivers they lowered the rates too much. Passengers are getting bad service and drivers are also getting lower quality passengers. Want better service pay for it order black car. You dont work for free neither should the drivers. Most cabs are 2.50 a mile uber rates in some cities .65 per mile even at 2x surge you are getting a hell of a deal


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> If it didn't cost me a 7 cents a mile LOSS to run UberX I might consider turning on the app, but for 90 cents a mile you can walk for all I care.
> 
> IF Uber paid a semi-reasonable std. price neither of us would have any issues.
> 
> Glad you have the sense to pay a fair price to get a decent ride. Smarter than 80% of the passengers out there.


^^^
If he went to Silverlake he probably went to pick up his back ordered Segway or maybe diesel powered pogo stick.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Txchick said:


> I understand your anger, but Uber cut rates in Jan 2015 so low that drivers cannot afford to drive & many have quit. In the Dallas market the fares are .90 cents per mile & $4.00 minimum. I quit after 7 months of driving part time. It just was not profitable. Uber has lost quite a few experienced X drivers due to rate cuts, so drivers will only come on & drive at surges. Only way to be profitable. One thing you could do that would help is email Uber & tell them low rates are causing to many surges raise the rates. Thank you!


^^^
I don't know why you even waste your breath... or fingers as it were. 
He's getting a "better" car but still not tipping.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Driveronedge said:


> Seriously you cheap ****ING prick? Apparently while you're here trolling you overlooked the fact that Uber forced pay cuts for many as much as 125% LESS than what they signed on for. Lol your Uber Select/XL surges are just around the corner....start saving


I get your point, but you are going after the wrong target. Internal policies are never the concern of the customer. It is not a customer's responsibility to have knowledge of the underpinnings of a service. The ridiculous expectations, at ridiculous rates: that is on Uber. And you don't even get the benefit of the "walmart sympathy" because you all signed on and accepted the "independent operator" label. Many of you have been played like Charlie Daniels's fiddle. Expect more dissatisfied customers complaining about surges and cancellations. Uber brilliantly set you up on the front line. :-(


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I don't know why you even waste your breath... or fingers as it were.
> He's getting a "better" car but still not tipping.


Just chipping in my two cents & their my fingers to waste, but thank u for your concern for my fingers.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

lu181 said:


> Blame uber not the drivers they lowered the rates too much. Passengers are getting bad service and drivers are also getting lower quality passengers.


^^^
I wish that I could find the article, but one of the big hotel chains have opted out of those online cheap rate websites where they say that you can get a $150.00 per night room for like 60 bux or something like that. 
Why, you might ask? 
Spokesman for the chain said that they were getting too many people who didn't know how to conduct themselves politely around other regular guests. (Boom boxes, throwing up in hallways, etc.)
Sound familiar?


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

THREAD HAS BEEN LOCKED BY ME!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> It is 100% accurate. "Better, cheaper, faster than a cab" has been their motto since X came along.


Who is that Puritan stiff in yer avatar?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Who is that Puritan stiff in yer avatar?


^^^
That's Travis' great, great, great grandmother who was burned at the stake for witchcraft... or was it money-laundering.... I forget.


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

Let's not forget of you open up the can of worms of an inexpensive product, and gets getting cheaper, consumers always want it for cheaper and always want the same service. 

You can't feed into that mentality or else your set up to fail, and that's what I see is happening


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> That's Travis' great, great, great grandmother who was burned at the stake for witchcraft... or was it money-laundering.... I forget.


Puritans with mullets. Probably why they kicked them out of England.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Who is that Puritan stiff in yer avatar?


THE HELL YOU SAY? ?????? That is SRV!!!!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> THE HELL YOU SAY? ?????? That is SRV!!!!


Dressed like Clint Eastwood? WTF? heh heh

Yeah, I can see it now that you pointed it out. I take it all back. Didn't know they bronzed him and put him in Austin somewhere...


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> I get your point, but you are going after the wrong target. Internal policies are never the concern of the customer. It is not a customer's responsibility to have knowledge of the underpinnings of a service. The ridiculous expectations, at ridiculous rates: that is on Uber. And you don't even get the benefit of the "walmart sympathy" because you all signed on and accepted the "independent operator" label. Many of you have been played like Charlie Daniels's fiddle. Expect more dissatisfied customers complaining about surges and cancellations. Uber brilliantly set you up on the front line. :-(


Really? I have not signed the new contract and IF I do it'll be accompanied by my Opt Out form. In the mean time I will address whomever I wish regarding CHEAP ASS RIDERS. You're dreaming if you think people don't care about Ubers lack of respect for All. Yesterday I had 3 Lyft rides with people who no longer use Uber because of surge pricing. I love when they share - gives me a chance to point out all of the Bait and Switch spewed by Uber. They're never going back to Uber rest assured.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Dressed like Clint Eastwood? WTF? heh heh
> 
> Yeah, I can see it now that you pointed it out. I take it all back. Didn't know they bronzed him and put him in Austin somewhere...


I am going to forgive you, because I like you


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Just another cheap rider with "entitlement" issues. Cab drivers always get good laugh on these cheap tipless riders when they want a cab right around bar rush.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I am going to forgive you, because I like you


One of my sons plays a wicked lead guitar idolizes him.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Just another cheap rider with "entitlement" issues. Cab drivers always get good laugh on these cheap tipless riders when they want a cab right around bar rush.


Too bad that our rides can't be powered by puke. Could reduce the costs considerably.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

YANONYMOUS said:


> Y'all need to not be driving for Uber X if you're just gonna "hide" to not get pinged so you can force a surge. You think us customers are "cheap" for not wanting to pay a ping?? WHO WOULD. The whole reason Uber came to be is to undercut the cab drivers and make for an easier, more pleasant ride for a cheaper price.
> 
> Whether it be the companies fault or not, that doesn't exist anymore. I don't even use Uber X anymore - the other day it cost $27 to go from Eagle Rock to Silverlake. Really?? No thanks. I just now bypass you guys and go to Uber Plus or even Regular Uber - because with Uber X driving up the surge prices, I actually get a nicer car with a nicer driver for less money.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure I don't like you.

But...I don't like surge either. Many drivers are desperate to figure out how to make ANY money from UBER. Chasing the surge, or trying to manipulate surge with hide out tactics is not a great idea. However this is the only available strategy for some.

UBER is a sad excuse for a company.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> It is 100% accurate. "Better, cheaper, faster than a cab" has been their motto since X came along.


UberX is NOT "the whole reason Uber came to be." UberBlack was.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Let's see...I think it goes something like this...if you don't like surge there is always walking.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> UberX is NOT "the whole reason Uber came to be." UberBlack was.


You are right about them starting as Black . However-Until they brought on the X model, they were small potatoes. It was the "disruption" which brought them major growth, investment.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> You are right about them starting as Black . However-Until they brought on the X model, they were small potatoes. It was the "disruption" which brought them major growth, investment.


You mean blatant regulation violating and equally blatant misrepresentation at every level to all parties, don't you?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You mean blatant regulation violating and equally blatant misrepresentation at every level to all parties, don't you?


But, of course !


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Let's see...I think it goes something like this...if you don't like surge there is always walking.


^^^
Nah... if he walked he'd have to re-apply his frosted lip gloss at his destination.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You mean blatant regulation violating and equally blatant misrepresentation at every level to all parties, don't you?


^^^
I wonder how many of those "disruptors" are still driving.


----------



## Liquid (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm only checking in to see if the thread starter dares to come back.... Last night at LAX, I got my first PLUS ride out of LAX. The guy was pissed that he couldn't get an X rate. He asked me to call in an X car. Sorry, but the app doesn't work that way. I explained the difference of PLUS and X. He didn't care. He wanted to go home. While providing my best customer service and being overly accommodating, I got the dreaded 1 star.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

The definition of a troll. Throw gas on the fire and run away with the extinguisher.

Glad I was out making my next million with Uber so I couldn't take the bait.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I wonder how many of those "disruptors" are still driving.


It seems many have faded into the past, at least around here.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Liquid said:


> I'm only checking in to see if the thread starter dares to come back.... Last night at LAX, I got my first PLUS ride out of LAX. The guy was pissed that he couldn't get an X rate. He asked me to call in an X car. Sorry, but the app doesn't work that way. I explained the difference of PLUS and X. He didn't care. He wanted to go home. While providing my best customer service and being overly accommodating, I got the dreaded 1 star.


Yes sir, I apologize for that. Go ahead and cancel the ride. I'll call in to Uber immediately and have them send an UberX car at the regular rate to show up for you right away. Go offline. Drive away.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Yes sir, I apologize for that. Go ahead and cancel the ride. I'll call in to Uber immediately and have them send an UberX car at the regular rate to show up for you right away. Go offline. Drive away.


Too bad trip had already started along with the conversation. *1 star already...just end the trip ... ask them to exit your vehicle and do what you have implied. (I don't have it in me to end trip and put them out...but I'm only at this for few months...never say never.)


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Courageous said:


> Too bad trip had already started along with the conversation. *1 star already...just end the trip ... ask them to exit your vehicle and do what you have implied. (I don't have it in me to end trip and put them out...but I'm only at this for few months...never say never.)


Try to feel their mood before starting trip. Ask how are you briefly, maybe confirm destination, etc. Stall the trip start a little until you're pretty sure nothing is wrong yet.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

The OP is a typical "one post wonder".


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

What are people like Yanonymous going to do when the corporate butcher reaches his hand into their cage?
If you want to be angry that you can't afford a car or to pay a respectable rate for a service, direct your indignant rage towards the right target.

Be upset at the greedy bastards who create these wonderful "disruptive" technologies , take all the profits, displace working class people, exploit more people.

And by the way, who said you are entitled to having a car at the press of a button for peanuts?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

It's pretty simple... a person has a minimum price that they're willing to do a job for. If Uber rates are below a driver's minimum price, the driver has zero interest in being online. If surge rises above the drivers minimum price, then the driver is willing to go online.

If riders are pissed that there is not enough drivers on line, then that's Uber's fault for having rates too low. Blaming the drivers is just stupid.


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks (Dec 3, 2014)

YANONYMOUS said:


> Y'all need to not be driving for Uber X if you're just gonna "hide" to not get pinged so you can force a surge. You think us customers are "cheap" for not wanting to pay a ping?? WHO WOULD. The whole reason Uber came to be is to undercut the cab drivers and make for an easier, more pleasant ride for a cheaper price.
> 
> Whether it be the companies fault or not, that doesn't exist anymore. I don't even use Uber X anymore - the other day it cost $27 to go from Eagle Rock to Silverlake. Really?? No thanks. I just now bypass you guys and go to Uber Plus or even Regular Uber - because with Uber X driving up the surge prices, I actually get a nicer car with a nicer driver for less money.
> 
> ...


You don't have a clue cheapo, we are driving uberx in hopes the rate goes up so we can make a living. Uber has lowered the price and let you entitled cheapos think you deserve the best product at the best price. Well to bad, the driver did not cause the problem, that lying cheating Uber did this. So good bye!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We need more people like you to leave so Uber realizes their mistakes and corrects them. WE CANNOT KEEP TAKING IT ON THE CHIN AND KEEP A SAFE VEHICLE ON THE ROAD!!!!!!!!!!!!! So please do not talk about what you do not know. ANY UBER DRIVER THAT DRIVES WITHOUT SURGE IS A FOOL AND IS NOT MAKING MONEY!!!!!!! So please go back to the regular cab. #CheapandEntitled


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I wish that I could find the article, but one of the big hotel chains have opted out of those online cheap rate websites where they say that you can get a $150.00 per night room for like 60 bux or something like that.
> Why, you might ask?
> Spokesman for the chain said that they were getting too many people who didn't know how to conduct themselves politely around other regular guests. (Boom boxes, throwing up in hallways, etc.)
> Sound familiar?


Shit, it's great comparison.
I wait for uberplus pings and don't switch to uberx even when it's surging for exactly thesame reason. I don't want uberx passengers.


----------



## Pedruber (Jan 8, 2015)

UberxN.J.sucks said:


> ANY UBER DRIVER THAT DRIVES WITHOUT SURGE IS A FOOL AND IS NOT MAKING MONEY
> 
> It's really this simple. Uber on..my wife sometimes asks me when I get back home, "Little Ping or Big Ping?" and we laugh either way, ping with an additional a is slang for penis in spanish...Adds new meaning to the surge concept. What is boils down to is that high surge creates big pings which can be orgasmic for lucky drivers so to speak.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Liquid said:


> I'm only checking in to see if the thread starter dares to come back.... Last night at LAX, I got my first PLUS ride out of LAX. The guy was pissed that he couldn't get an X rate. He asked me to call in an X car. Sorry, but the app doesn't work that way. I explained the difference of PLUS and X. He didn't care. He wanted to go home. While providing my best customer service and being overly accommodating, I got the dreaded 1 star.


There should be a way to leave them dry on the next corner and still get your $10 as soon as they mention anything negative


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

YANONYMOUS said:


> Y'all need to not be driving


What the **** is this, you uneducated peasant? You are not from Los Angeles. You are not even worthy of being an LA based troll like our good friend @Dany .

You write like some dumb ass Confederate, 13 year old, taking a break during an epic masturbatory session. You need to point your internet in another direction.

Avatar suggestion.


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

I have noticed something, everyone here is saying the same thing in different words, but bickering over how to say it.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

headtheball said:


> What the **** is this, you uneducated peasant? You are not from Los Angeles. You are not even worthy of being an LA based troll like our good friend @Dany .
> 
> You write like some dumb ass Confederate, 13 year old, taking a break during an epic masturbatory session. You need to point your internet in another direction.


Yeah! If you're gonna say y'all, use some class and elegance! (I say y'all all the time and I'm quite classy about it if I say so myself).


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

Wow. That's a bad rider attitude


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

All of Uber even an UberX driver would rather have you enjoy XL,SUV or Black. Thank You!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

YANONYMOUS said:


> Y'all need to not be driving for Uber X if you're just gonna "hide" to not get pinged so you can force a surge. You think us customers are "cheap" for not wanting to pay a ping?? WHO WOULD. The whole reason Uber came to be is to undercut the cab drivers and make for an easier, more pleasant ride for a cheaper price.
> 
> Whether it be the companies fault or not, that doesn't exist anymore. I don't even use Uber X anymore - the other day it cost $27 to go from Eagle Rock to Silverlake. Really?? No thanks. I just now bypass you guys and go to Uber Plus or even Regular Uber - because with Uber X driving up the surge prices, I actually get a nicer car with a nicer driver for less money.
> 
> ...


Well if you won't ride with UberX during surge because you're "cheap" and drivers won't take rides that are not surging then you'll never have to ride with UberX again anyway.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Totally a troll!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

YANONYMOUS said:


> Y'all need to not be driving for Uber X if you're just gonna "hide" to not get pinged so you can force a surge. You think us customers are "cheap" for not wanting to pay a ping?? WHO WOULD. The whole reason Uber came to be is to undercut the cab drivers and make for an easier, more pleasant ride for a cheaper price.
> 
> Whether it be the companies fault or not, that doesn't exist anymore. I don't even use Uber X anymore - the other day it cost $27 to go from Eagle Rock to Silverlake. Really?? No thanks. I just now bypass you guys and go to Uber Plus or even Regular Uber - because with Uber X driving up the surge prices, I actually get a nicer car with a nicer driver for less money.
> 
> ...


So you now happily pay Uber Black/Plus/Taxi rates. You were happy with UBER "under-cutting" established transport networks who have evolved over decades providing an imperfect service but provided a return to all stakeholders.

Then those rates are repeatedly cut and prove to be unsustainable for drivers to survive on. They employ strategies to increase their takings. Surge pricing brings it back to a sustainable rate. YOU decide that those same drivers you where happy to ride with at prior higher base rate shouldn't get equitable surge prices to make up unsustainable rate cuts.

WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> You own a flak jacket, right?


You got that right!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Casandria said:


> TROLL


That's not like you Casandria!!


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> That's not like you Casandria!!


Sometimes you just have to call a spade a spade and leave it at that


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Take a yellow cab. Come back to tell us about your experience.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

As a rider, you don't mind riding for cheap? You don't mind if your driver comes 15 mins away and for you to be driven 4 blocks? As a rider, you don't mind tipping taxi, waitress/waitors and bartenders except UberX drivers? As a rider you don't mind rating the driver failing 4 stars because not to your liking?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

you should know, that drivers dont have a choice when it comes to uberX. Uber sets us up and includes almost every driver to receive X pings. If our vehicle qualifies for XL, Select, etc...we don't have the luxury of asking not to receive X requests. If were the closest car, we get the ping.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Ha! As a rider, I love $3 rides picks me up from my location( not a bus stop) to my destination. I could not care about the driver. I care only about myself. As long as there is a rating system I treat the driver however I can.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> you should know, that drivers dont have a choice when it comes to uberX. Uber sets us up and includes almost every driver to receive X pings. If our vehicle qualifies for XL, Select, etc...we don't have the luxury of asking not to receive X requests. If were the closest car, we get the ping.


They just changed it here where we can sign on XL only. They finally got my account fixed to do it and I ran all XL last night. Made more in 4 hours last night than I did Thursday and Friday combined. Sure that may only work on weekends but last night was my most profitable night (per hour) since October.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> It is 100% accurate. "Better, cheaper, faster than a cab" has been their motto since X came along.


Right cheaper than a cab not a damn bus!


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Let's face the facts folks, riders could not care about drivers even if they wanted to. They would still request even if the fares were penny. The system as a whole is tainted and culturely corrupted. Only Uber can set the balance but why would they? They making billions!


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

**** this troll. I wish uper pax had a forum that I could troll. Bust up their little celebratory circle jerk for no longer having to wait for a bus.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> They just changed it here where we can sign on XL only. They finally got my account fixed to do it and I ran all XL last night. Made more in 4 hours last night than I did Thursday and Friday combined. Sure that may only work on weekends but last night was my most profitable night (per hour) since October.


NICE! They should give us the ability to dynamically change to X, XL or X/XL whenever we want. I hope that's coming to all markets


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Uber Plus/Select will probably start gaming the surge and guarantee too when they find out $2/mile isn't going to cut it on maintenance costs of their European cars. Just wait and see...


----------



## john djjjoe (Feb 20, 2015)

YANONYMOUS said:


> Y'all need to not be driving for Uber X if you're just gonna "hide" to not get pinged so you can force a surge. You think us customers are "cheap" for not wanting to pay a ping?? WHO WOULD. The whole reason Uber came to be is to undercut the cab drivers and make for an easier, more pleasant ride for a cheaper price.
> 
> Whether it be the companies fault or not, that doesn't exist anymore. I don't even use Uber X anymore - the other day it cost $27 to go from Eagle Rock to Silverlake. Really?? No thanks. I just now bypass you guys and go to Uber Plus or even Regular Uber - because with Uber X driving up the surge prices, I actually get a nicer car with a nicer driver for less money.
> 
> ...


Get over yourself bud. They're playing by the rules. May not be a fan of it but the rules are the rules. If they arent willing to drive without surge, we don't want them online/showing willing to drive if there is no surge in effect. Those trying to game the system generally screw themselves or make the system more efficient.

Go take a yellow cab. Pls PM me your registered email, will pay you the amount you spent on uber in the seven days prior to posting this and deactivate your device ID (so you will be unable to use Uber until you get a new iphone at least).


----------



## 3MATX (Oct 6, 2014)

You must be joking? Uber is supposed to be supeior to cabs in every way. What other product/service do you see in this world that charges less for their product/service than their inferior competitor? 

The only examples you can site are companies which are undercutting the market and working at a net loss. The reason they are able to operate at a loss is investors are pumping money in because they see the companies market share growing. 

Basically the uber ceo and decision makers are inflating the value of uber due to the impending IPO. They couldn't give a shit what you or I think. As long as they can make their numbers keep going up they will race to the bottom of the market to increase their eventual payday.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> I get your point, but you are going after the wrong target. Internal policies are never the concern of the customer. It is not a customer's responsibility to have knowledge of the underpinnings of a service. The ridiculous expectations, at ridiculous rates: that is on Uber. And you don't even get the benefit of the "walmart sympathy" because you all signed on and accepted the "independent operator" label. Many of you have been played like Charlie Daniels's fiddle. Expect more dissatisfied customers complaining about surges and cancellations. Uber brilliantly set you up on the front line. :-(


I know all this which is what causes me to get mentally burnt out very fast while driving Uberx. Any driver who doesn't realize they're being played is possibly ******ed and Uber should be sued for allowing ******s to injure themselves. I've found a way to make money but one thing I haven't figured out how to do is avoid the spiritual toll, if you will. With the adjustments Uber made in my city, I make half what I used to per fare, and it's a third of the experience. It's still profitable which is why I still do it.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

groovyguru said:


> I used to roll assholes like you around LA in my Benz. Unappreciative, cheap hipster bastards ****ing their underaged drunk girlfriends in the backseat, acting all higher than mighty. That stopped when the rides went below a buck. The brand will continue to deteriorate as the prices continue to drop. That includes black and plus, too. Uber on, jerk.


Pax was just asking questions & expressing doesn't carry cash all the time & rating drivers...I don't carry cash either much...why are you being so rude?? Can't express a thought without a***h*** in it???


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

groovyguru said:


> Txcick, yes, I can express thoughts without using profanity. My usage was due to, what I saw, as an opportunity to "let it go" on a representative of the people I did my upmost to provide safe, efficient, and superior service over 2,100 times in the five months I drove uber. I maintain they were a very unappreciative bunch, indeed.


Understand your sentiment! I myself drove for 7 months for Uber & yes some of our pax are not very grateful for our excellent service...but unloading on a pax who had some simple questions who agrees with you that Uber needs a tip app doesn't make our case look stellar. I encouraged them to tip if they have cash or email Uber & let them know need tip app. like Lyft.


----------



## Ez-Russ (Oct 31, 2014)

remy said:


> Ha! As a rider, I love $3 rides picks me up from my location( not a bus stop) to my destination. I could not care about the driver. I care only about myself. As long as there is a rating system I treat the driver however I can.


Typical young me me me scumbag of today. Punk should have your ass kicked.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

remy said:


> Ha! As a rider, I love $3 rides picks me up from my location( not a bus stop) to my destination. I could not care about the driver. I care only about myself. As long as there is a rating system I treat the driver however I can.


The drivers no longer care about you and will do what is best for themselves. I quit driving so I could avoid &$/(@ like you. That was best for me.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

groovyguru said:


> The drivers no longer care about you and will do what is best for themselves. I quit driving so I could avoid &$/(@ like you. That was best for me.


You're in good company here. Many here have told these entitled pricks using UberX to either pay higher or **** off by not driving them.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

YANONYMOUS said:


> Y'all need to not be driving for Uber X if you're just gonna "hide" to not get pinged so you can force a surge. You think us customers are "cheap" for not wanting to pay a ping?? WHO WOULD. The whole reason Uber came to be is to undercut the cab drivers and make for an easier, more pleasant ride for a cheaper price.
> 
> Whether it be the companies fault or not, that doesn't exist anymore. I don't even use Uber X anymore - the other day it cost $27 to go from Eagle Rock to Silverlake. Really?? No thanks. I just now bypass you guys and go to Uber Plus or even Regular Uber - because with Uber X driving up the surge prices, I actually get a nicer car with a nicer driver for less money.
> 
> ...


The low rates are definitely good for the riders but have you thought about the money it cost drivers to get you that? Gas, maintenance, and wear and tear. That is approximately 70 cents per mile(depends on the car, it could be more). So in your city uber rates are .90/mile after cost they get 20/mile. And the drivers only get paid the miles they drive the passenger from point A and B. They get nothing for the miles they drive to get to you and then after you to the next passenger.

So do the math and then complain.

It seems like a good idea to get an extremely cheap ride in a nice car but cheap and good quality can't go together. Sorry!

And drivers aren't charity workers they are trying to make money like anyone at their job!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

groovyguru said:


> I used to roll assholes like you around LA in my Benz. Unappreciative, cheap hipster bastards ****ing their underaged drunk girlfriends in the backseat, acting all higher than mighty. That stopped when the rides went below a buck. The brand will continue to deteriorate as the prices continue to drop. That includes black and plus, too. Uber on, jerk.


UBER worst enemy =UBER


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Understand your sentiment! I myself drove for 7 months for Uber & yes some of our pax are not very grateful for our excellent service...but unloading on a pax who had some simple questions who agrees with you that Uber needs a tip app doesn't make our case look stellar. I encouraged them to tip if they have cash or email Uber & let them know need tip app. like Lyft.


pack of lions vs wounded gazelle


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Or pack of gazelles vs wounded lion


----------



## Greasy Side Down (Mar 17, 2015)

Is the surge rate x (multiple) the standard rate or extra (additional) the standard rate? 2 x 90¢ or $2 plus 90¢?


----------



## ATXFALCON (Sep 24, 2014)

You can just be prepared to pay more surges, because anyone that can do math would be out of their mind to do uber X without surge pricing. Jesus even at 2x it's not worth it. So if you don't like surge pricing, who's forcing you to accept it? Get a cab, take a bus, hire a livery service, ride a bike. Take your business else where, I personally don't want your business. Still not sure how we're screwing ourselves by not driving your cheap ass around for minimum wage or less. I don't even take X unless it's a high surge. I get pings constantly, and I say to myself 4.4 star uber X pax 8 min away.....that's a good one!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Greasy Side Down said:


> Is the surge rate x (multiple) the standard rate or extra (additional) the standard rate? 2 x 90¢ or $2 plus 90¢?


Surge is 2 x $rate. Or whatever the surge multiplyier is


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

YANONYMOUS said:


> Y'all need to not be driving for Uber X if you're just gonna "hide" to not get pinged so you can force a surge. You think us customers are "cheap" for not wanting to pay a ping?? WHO WOULD. The whole reason Uber came to be is to undercut the cab drivers and make for an easier, more pleasant ride for a cheaper price.
> 
> Whether it be the companies fault or not, that doesn't exist anymore. I don't even use Uber X anymore - the other day it cost $27 to go from Eagle Rock to Silverlake. Really?? No thanks. I just now bypass you guys and go to Uber Plus or even Regular Uber - because with Uber X driving up the surge prices, I actually get a nicer car with a nicer driver for less money.
> 
> ...


I don't see how that can work. All the drivers would have to co-conspire on this, and there is no way to know all the drivers, there is no database, no drivers' list, etc.


----------



## Enoch Shadkam (Jul 16, 2014)

YANONYMOUS said:


> Y'all need to not be driving for Uber X if you're just gonna "hide" to not get pinged so you can force a surge. You think us customers are "cheap" for not wanting to pay a ping?? WHO WOULD. The whole reason Uber came to be is to undercut the cab drivers and make for an easier, more pleasant ride for a cheaper price.
> 
> Whether it be the companies fault or not, that doesn't exist anymore. I don't even use Uber X anymore - the other day it cost $27 to go from Eagle Rock to Silverlake. Really?? No thanks. I just now bypass you guys and go to Uber Plus or even Regular Uber - because with Uber X driving up the surge prices, I actually get a nicer car with a nicer driver for less money.
> 
> ...


Nobody asked you to use uberx


----------



## Holy-Ryu (Mar 21, 2015)

YANONYMOUS said:


> Y'all need to not be driving for Uber X if you're just gonna "hide" to not get pinged so you can force a surge. You think us customers are "cheap" for not wanting to pay a ping?? WHO WOULD. The whole reason Uber came to be is to undercut the cab drivers and make for an easier, more pleasant ride for a cheaper price.
> 
> Whether it be the companies fault or not, that doesn't exist anymore. I don't even use Uber X anymore - the other day it cost $27 to go from Eagle Rock to Silverlake. Really?? No thanks. I just now bypass you guys and go to Uber Plus or even Regular Uber - because with Uber X driving up the surge prices, I actually get a nicer car with a nicer driver for less money.
> 
> ...


This person is a clear example of how a passenger will give you a bad rating for a surge price. How you know there's not enough cars for passengers to get around? Your anger is the reason why drivers get deactivated.


----------



## ATXFALCON (Sep 24, 2014)

Holy-Ryu said:


> This person is a clear example of how a passenger will give you a bad rating for a surge price. How you know there's not enough cars for passengers to get around? Your anger is the reason why drivers get deactivated.


Yeah, they're really cheesed lately about not getting their free rides. I took a pax this morning at 2.5x, and she commented that lately X is usually at surge. 5 miles to pick her up, to go 8 miles out of the coverage area, over 20 miles total for $35.00 fare. Still not worth it. I could have done 2 lyfts in that time, drive less miles for the same money. Of course she lives in a 2 million dollar home in Westlake. Haha.


----------

